# Munsters theme song tribute



## KCAR

I did this one for Halloween last year. I've always loved this song (as well as the show) and have played bits and pieces of it (the main melody and bassline) for many years, but never before put it together as a full song. I came up with this arrangement and programmed out the drums and recorded all the parts, then made a green screen video in my basement, after storyboarding all the scenes. My son patiently worked with me for several hours to capture them all on my cell phone and then I edited them together in Adobe Premiere and matched the video up with the original multi-track recording. I tried to set this up as a band having three member...rhythm guitar, lead guitar and bass, though in some parts, I have multiple harmony guitars going, but most non-musician/recording nerd people don't pick up on that.  But for this video, I tried to just stick with the 3-piece band characters (minus the drummer).


----------



## Eric

Dude this is great!    Creative and fun with great guitar work, perfect one man show during the pandemic. Production like this clearly isn't easy and would be over my head but this is great, me and my wife were digging it.


----------



## Goport

KC - fricken awesome mate.  I loved this when you first posted and love it now.  Your creativity remains as quirky and as fun as ever - love the glances to your "band mates" at the start.  And great playing too. Plus more bassists need to wear a beret!


----------



## stingx

I liked the Munsters equally as much as The Addams Family.  Nice take on the theme and very cool video. Not only are you musical but skilled with the editing.


----------



## podgod

Love this! You're one talented mofo KC!


----------



## DT

Hahaha, wow, that was great! 

I'm kind of looking forward to the silliness that will be the Rob Zombie Munsters movie, looks like a straight up take / tribute.


----------



## CanyonCarver

What a treat, KC! It's a bit like electrified Tenacious D!


----------



## KCAR

Eric said:


> Dude this is great!    Creative and fun with great guitar work, perfect one man show during the pandemic. Production like this clearly isn't easy and would be over my head but this is great, me and my wife were digging it.



Thank you, sir! The production was indeed a lot of work. I can't tell you the number of hours, from start to finish, that this took, just to make a 1 minute and 45 second music video! I have a few other fun videos to share, too, which I will do in the coming days/weeks. Back in the G101/Blast days, video was not real common, but now-a-days, I almost feel like you have to do video just to get people's attention. We all binge watch TV shows these days and bust through many episodes in one or a handful of sittings, and it is not lost on me the amount of work it takes to put together scenes for a TV show. When I first posted this video on Facebook, I almost felt like I needed to make a quasi-tutorial video explaining how I did some of this stuff, anticipating many questions, but I was pretty surprised to find out that NOT ONE person asked me such questions!  Not even my musician and graphic designer friends.  I think that people are just so bombarded with flashy videos every day that people assume it is pretty quick and easy. But it takes time. It is loads of fun to do though, so I'm not complaining. I am glad you and your wife got a kick out of it!


Goport said:


> KC - fricken awesome mate.  I loved this when you first posted and love it now.  Your creativity remains as quirky and as fun as ever - love the glances to your "band mates" at the start.  And great playing too. Plus more bassists need to wear a beret!



Thanks for the double review (your comments on Facebook truly made my day, mate!). I may go back and redo some parts on this, as I was not happy with how a few things turned out. But this was a total learning process for me. And I was just happy to get it done on time. My (now defunct) band was scheduled to play a "gig" outside of an ice cream shop (which is owned by the guitarist for the band, so it was not a hard gig to get ) on the night before Halloween, and my son and I worked several hours that day capturing the video, until I had to leave for that gig, which I was kind of late to, as a result. I got there, played the gig, and then went home and edited all the video together to get it posted by Halloween morning!  I think I made it to bed around 2:30am.  So I may go back and reshoot some scenes. For instance, i don't care for how flamboyant the rhythm guitar character turned out. Maybe he needs a beret too? 


stingx said:


> I liked the Munsters equally as much as The Addams Family.  Nice take on the theme and very cool video. Not only are you musical but skilled with the editing.



Thanks, Pete! I have done a lot of video editing over the years as a graphic artist, but nothing very complex like this. I am hoping to do lots more in the near future!


podgod said:


> Love this! You're one talented mofo KC!



Thanks, Charles! We all have our talents. One of yours is knowing the ins and outs of recording software, something I know embarrassingly little about!  I just mess around with things until I get something that I think sounds good.  But I really need to understand things better to save time. I will likely be hitting you up for some lessons on that in the near future. In exchange, please feel free to reach out for any help with video/graphics! 


DT said:


> Hahaha, wow, that was great!
> 
> I'm kind of looking forward to the silliness that will be the Rob Zombie Munsters movie, looks like a straight up take / tribute.



I have been following this project as well, but currently do not hold high hopes of it being that great.  The trailer looks cheap and Grandpa looks kind of weird. The colors seem over-saturated. I think I would prefer less color and more substance. But I will reserve judgment until I see it. When is that supposed to come out?



CanyonCarver said:


> What a treat, KC! It's a bit like electrified Tenacious D!



Thank you, Ben! I am a huge Tenacious D fan (they are in my trifecta of great musical comedians, also including Stephen Lynch and Flight of the Conchords) and, though I possess only a sliver of the electrifying comedic charisma of Jack Black, he is indeed one of my heroes!  I will shamelessly take any Tenacious D reference anyone makes to anything I do. ! I still have a few of your recordings that I listen to from time to time, from the old G101 days...one is Love Ain't No Stranger (with Geordie) from Whitesnake and the other is Vortex from Megadeth!


----------



## KCAR

By the way, here was my green screen studio in my basement. It looks pretty cool, but if you were to enter that room, you would be appalled at how much shit was over in the corner that you could not see behind there.   We have a lot of crap to get rid of currently and it was all I could do to get it shoved into the corner enough to shoot these scenes.


----------

